# Migraines



## Greg (Jan 5, 2004)

Anyone else get them? I feel one coming on now as I have that stupid migraine aura (blurry vision with pulses of light). Luckily for me the pain of the actual migraine is normally not too bad, but the aura really bugs me...


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 5, 2004)

My wife gets migraines every once in a while and swears by Excedrin for Migraine.   I'm told the extra caffeine in Excedrine dilates capillaries in the brain (as does nicotine) and helps relieve the pain.  She's never had to take any prescription medication, so perhaps hers are milder than yours......


----------



## Greg (Jan 5, 2004)

I don't normally take anything other than Advil or Tylenol. I didn't take anything this afternoon and the headache following the aura was almost non-existent. It's the whacky vision that bugs me. It's rather debilitating...


----------



## skican (Jan 26, 2004)

The best thing to do is when you feel it coming on, head it off at the pass! I had a scrip for Furinol (spell) and Excedrine Migraine would take the edge off so to speak. That and believe it or not, coffee, tea, anything with caffeine. I think that's all the above meds are anyway. My friend has the nose spray stuff and she says it works for her. I feel for ya.


----------



## severine (Feb 7, 2004)

I know it's been a little bit since this thread was started, but I hope you don't mind me adding my 2 cents...
I get migraines, too.  Usually averaging 1-2 a month, so bad that if I get one at work, I have to go home because I cannot function when I have one.  I can't focus on anything, and I get really spacey.  At first I thought they were sinus headaches because that's where they would start--in the middle of my face in my sinuses I would feel the pain first.  But I also had auras.  A lady in another office where I work recommended I try Excedrin Migraine once, and I figured, what the heck, why not?  Nothing else had worked thus far... That has been a God-send.  I find that if I take Excedrin Migraine when I first feel it coming on, even if I take only half the recommended dosage, it has helped immensely in combatting the pain and other symptoms.  Before, all I could do was go home and sleep it off...usually after several hours of sleep, it would be gone.  But these little pills have saved me a few sick days now.  I definitely recommend trying them before getting a prescription for anything stronger... might as well use as little medicine as possible to cure the problem.
Good luck!  I feel for you!


----------



## MtnMagic (Feb 7, 2004)

Those migraines could also be that one is dehydrated. Perhaps not enough nutritious foods. Also it could mean one has been having too much sugar. Or has hypoglycemia. 

A good couple of days of skiing, 'shoeing, skating, or hiking usually balances this out. Anyone want to join us?!


----------



## 57stevey (Feb 11, 2004)

You can get generic equivalents for Excedrin Migraine at Wal-Mart/Walgreen's, other places I'm sure and it's much cheaper. The stuff works for me. Just make sure it's equal parts aspirin and acetominophine (sp?) with some caffeine.


----------



## Greg (Aug 11, 2004)

Fun fun. I'm enjoying another migraine this afternoon...


----------



## skican (Aug 11, 2004)

What did you take when you felt it coming on? If I miss it and don't take something right away I am in for a world of "fun, fun, not". I saw a show once that was talking about headaches and dehydration. Did you drink your water today. I am not very good at getting the water I am supposed to. Just always thought I was camel like. I leave 2 bottles on my desk and chug them when they are warm. I don't like water per se and find it easy to just chug away. 

Get home Greg, put an ice pack on your head and od on meds! I feel sorry for ya.


----------



## MtnMagic (Aug 11, 2004)

Water is absorbed by the body slowly. A lot at once doesn't hydrate one. Drinking plenty of water over the day does whether you are at a desk, hiking or skiing.


----------



## Greg (Aug 11, 2004)

I think I'm going to try to drink more water throughout the day. The water cooler is a perk after all. The pain part of the migraine is usually tolerable. I was able to track down two advil and a cup of coffee (I know, I know - probably further dehydration) so that helped. The whacky vision is what really bothers me. I always feel so washed out afterwards. Luckily these things only come on for me every few months or so; leading me to believe maybe it is some dehydration. Gotta start drinking more water...


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Aug 23, 2004)

I know of two causes when I suffer a Migrane Headache.

1. Dehydration, which may be cured seemingly easy.
2. Stress.  It is harder to cure than being dehydrated, however eliminating it will be just as important.


----------



## dirt_girl (Aug 23, 2004)

Hey Greg?
For what it's worth the webbing between your thumb and index finger is an acupressure point for headaches. Squeeze/pinch/massage the muscle in the webbing till it you feel modest pain and then release, repeat.
Also, some of the bottled (flavoured) water on the market comes with caffeine already in it… hydration and caffeination all in one bottle. Should maybe stash some in your desk, next to the liquid Advil?
Feel better, dude.

Dr. dirt_girl


----------

